# Presonus CS18AI controller arrived!!



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a StudioLove 24.4.2 which was 4 years old. It was getting a bit long in the tooth. I was looking to upgrade. I ended up getting the CS18AI. I was comfortable with mixing via iPad. 


When my band played though, I realized that the iPad mini or laptop were a little tedious to use in the heat of battle "can I get a little more ______ in my monitor please"






I was planning on getting a surface tablet (a Dell XPS18 in fact) which would give me a bigger surface, more faders on the screen etc to work with. I was getting ready to pull the trigger when Presonus announced the CS18AI, a control surface that would work with the RM32AI. It uses Cat5 or Cat6 to connect, it has moving faders, etc etc. Perfect. So I ordered one and it just arrived this weekend, perfect for next weekends gig. 


The gig is in the next town and so I was able to set up this weekend for it. I was able to put it in place with my mixer, just to get a feel for it. The gig is at an acreage so I didn't have the time or WIFI to update all the firmware etc etc. 


The setup:










Mission Control:










So I brought the RM mixer, the CS controller, my laptop etc home and got everything working and playing nice together.












Pretty stoked!! I took a little video, playing around with a song we played at a gig, recorded live with the Presonus Capture software.


[video=youtube_share;Zt0i6Y_9slo]http://youtu.be/Zt0i6Y_9slo[/video] 


:aok


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sweet setup! If you ever need a hack guitar or bass for a jam give me a shout


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

keto said:


> Sweet setup! If you ever need a hack guitar or bass for a jam give me a shout 


For sure  if we play again near Edmonton I'll let you know. If you come we will get you up to play a couple songs with us


----------

